# Priming Sanding and Finishing Sitka Spruce Baseboards?



## buckfast (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey all

I am new in the business and have a job that requires painting raw sitka spruce baseboards. They have some knots, so plan to seal with Zinsser BIN then apply a primer of Stain Cover, again from Zinsser. (I've access to Zinsser here in Ireland). Then sand with 220 grit and finish with a white topcoat. 
At this stage in my career, I havent invested in spraying equipment, so application will be via roller or brush.

Any thoughts on whether or not this would have satisfactory results? What type of topcoat would be recommended?


Thanks


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Your working with the right products in the right steps. You say you dont have a sprayer but do you have access to renting one? Then incorporate that cost into the job? The results of a sprayer on trim is priceless compared to a brush. 

For a top coat you can apply a high quality enamel specifically for trim and doors, or I find a high quality paint+primer in a satin or semi-gloss works just as well.


----------



## buckfast (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks 3sis. I already encountered a problem, when the sanding the spruce, it is leaving a fuzzy top. Will priming over the fuzz have a detrimental affect on the finish?


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

When you sand the primer it should knock down the fuzz. If you're worried pick a small board and prep and prime it using the steps you mentioned. It's possible that you'll have to apply a 2nd coat of primer or try switching to a different grit to see if that lessens the amount of fuzz.

You're on the right track. Sometime small adjustments make a huge difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckfast (Feb 10, 2017)

PNW Painter said:


> When you sand the primer it should knock down the fuzz. If you're worried pick a small board and prep and prime it using the steps you mentioned. It's possible that you'll have to apply a 2nd coat of primer or try switching to a different grit to see if that lessens the amount of fuzz.
> 
> You're on the right track. Sometime small adjustments make a huge difference.
> 
> ...


Great, will gve that a shot. Thanks


----------

